# Timborana? Not so sure



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 17, 2017)

I recently ordered some pieces of turning stock from Cook Woods. One of the pieces was labelled as a species called timborana. I noticed a terrible smell upon cutting the wood, like sour milk and vomit. I looked up timborana in the wood database online and it says this type of wood has no odor. Now I'm concerned about this piece as I am turning it into a peppermill and don't want that smell to affect the pepper. Any else get wood from Cook woods that was possibly mislabeled? Anyone have experience with this type of smelly wood?


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2017)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> I recently ordered some pieces of turning stock from Cook Woods. One of the pieces was labelled as a species called timborana. I noticed a terrible smell upon cutting the wood, like sour milk and vomit. I looked up timborana in the wood database online and it says this type of wood has no odor. Now I'm concerned about this piece as I am turning it into a peppermill and don't want that smell to affect the pepper. Any else get wood from Cook woods that was possibly mislabeled? Anyone have experience with this type of smelly wood?


Although Cook sometimes gets the botanical name of a wood wrong (aside from mis-spellings, which they also do), they are generally good about wood ID. I know they certainly try and unlike some other wood vendors, they have been responsive over the years to various corrections I have sent them.

That said, it's not out of the realm of possiblity that they have misidentified something. What's ALSO true is that "timborana" is a fairly useless wood name, since it is used for numerous different species from several different genera, including:

Clathrotropis macrocarpa
Clathrotropis spp.
Cordia goeldiana
Enterolobium schomburgkii
Lonchocarpus floribundus
Lonchocarpus killipii
Parapiptadenia rigida
Piptadenia spp.
Piptadenia suaveolens
Pseudopiptadenia psilostachya
Stryphnodendron spp.

Since they list no species name for their timborana, how would you know if what they are selling is the same timborana that you have seen described as having no odor? The wood that Eric ("the wood database") lists is Pseudopiptadenia suaveolens (syn. Piptadenia suaveolens). You could ask Cook if that's their wood, but given that they don't list a species, they likely don't know and have just depended on their supplier for the trade name. I also point out that the pics of the wood on the Cook site are VERY bright relative to the wood that Eric shows (and his correspond to what I show on my site).

EDIT: I see now I was wrong. They DO list Piptadenia spp as the species name so perhaps it IS supposed to be the same wood that Eric lists. I re-emphasize that their wood shows as bright orange whereas mine and Eric's are brown with no orange. What color is the wood you got from them? I would not be surprized if it's brown. The unreliability of their pics is a whole 'nother story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2017)

As Paul has said, I would reach out to Chris and let him know you had planned on using it in food related servive. Cook my have used _Piptadenia_ spp. as a catch all. The Plant List shows 160 names for that genus, about 20 some accepted and the rest synonyms. Eight or so have been moved into the _Parapiptadenia_ genus and 11 are in the _Pseudopiptadenia_ genus. So you could research about 40 trees and may find the match you are looking for. Good luck, let us know what you find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The wood color is blonde...ish. I've attached a picture of the mill as I have completed it. I'll reach out to Cook woods and let them know about the odor. The blank was advertised as a peppermill blank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice to see that their pics are, in this case, pretty decent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 18, 2017)

I just sent a nice email to Chris at Cook Woods, telling him my story. I'll update this thread when I get a reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Dec 19, 2017)

Got an email back from Cook Woods. Sounds like the smell comes from the wood being moist. Once dried it should go away. Since I am giving this peppermill for Christmas, I am going to turn a different top from the remaining claro that I have. I will use the timborana for a peppermill that I will give to my mom on Mothers Day. Should be dry enough by then. Thanks everyone for helping me out with this issue. Cudos to Cook Woods customer service as well for helping explain this to me.


----------



## phinds (Dec 19, 2017)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Got an email back from Cook Woods. Sounds like the smell comes from the wood being moist. Once dried it should go away. Since I am giving this peppermill for Christmas, I am going to turn a different top from the remaining claro that I have. I will use the timborana for a peppermill that I will give to my mom on Mothers Day. Should be dry enough by then. Thanks everyone for helping me out with this issue. Cudos to Cook Woods customer service as well for helping explain this to me.


Glad you got that sorted out. Chris and Catherine care about customer service.

By the way, it's "kudos", not "cudos"


----------

